# antidepressant combinations



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Does anyone take two antidepressants? I take Zyprexa and Cymbalta, but was wondering if I could do better by combining something like Wellbutrin and Cymbalta. I would be interested in seeing your comments. The Zyprexa I am taking is off-label for depression.Thanks,MXWE


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi mxwe yes i take 3, effexor, amatrip and valium


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

I took paxil and remeron at the same time before.A lot of people add welbutrin or remeron to an ssri to combat the side effects.


----------



## 18846 (Mar 27, 2006)

I take Prozac, Lithium, Buspar, Neurontin and Trazodone. I've got quite a coctail going. I hate taking all of these meds.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome jeanniep


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Since I posted this I switched to Wellbutrin and Cymbalta. I cut out the Zyprexa, and seem to be doing better. I have always taken Xanax.


----------



## 22727 (Apr 8, 2006)

Right now, I am taking Cipralex and Resperidal. About a month ago, my Dr. started me on Lithium to try because I was not responding adequately to the first two drugs. Last week he added in clonazapam for serious anxiety I have been developing. Quite the coctail and I am actually very upset about having to take all this drugs and still not feeling 100 "normal".


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome helpless


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi gang - have just been discharged from a psychiatric unit - and have been on an antidepressant called metazapene (ziprin) - 30mg which makes me dead drozey and eat alot - I'm also on a short-term course of valium 2mg 3 times a day to help with anxiety - I seem to be responding and thank god sleep well at night at long last!!Sue














PS: What is Xanax - peeps talk alot about that - is this an antidepressent? I was started on 2 SSRI's - firstly citralapram and then prozac - but both made me dead jumpy and frankly the side effects were near as bad as the depression!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Xanax is an anti-anxiety drug. It is a "tranquilizer", like Valium.


----------

